# Older PSE spec ?'s



## racinjason14 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have an older PSE roughly I'm guessing 4-6 tears old and I'm looking for specs on it. Mostly the brace hight and ax-ax and timming. From what I know is that it say custom bow on the limbs and that they are the XLR 900 limbs and possibly the Infinity cams. I'm not 100% on the cams. I tryed PSE and to no avail. I did measure it at a 41 3/16" ax-ax. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

FWIW. I have spec sheets from 2000 back to 1995 and it lists an XLR-900 (this is the model) in both 1996 and 1995 with the same specs both years. They are ATA of 43" using Synergy III eccentrics. Draw lengths are (depending on module): #5-28" (58" string), #6-29" #7-30" and #8-31" (all using 60" string) and also #8-31" draw (using 61" string). All of these are using 44" steel cables. Sorry, no other specs are listed other then those.
Try also going to http://forums.pse-archery.com/ and they may be able to answer with some more information.


----------



## racinjason14 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm not 100% on the came type. They don't have any modules on them. They kind of look like the sharpe angel of an egg. Sorry best thing I could think of for a comarrision. They both are identical to each other. I don't know if that helps or not. It dose look like the old hatchet style setup used on other bows.


----------



## bowjock (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a few xlr 900, and they all have the sinergy wheels on them.


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

*cams*

I have seen at least one that had maxis cams on it, no draw change on the cam. Synergy cams are more round and should have slots in the cam to change draw length. One inch up or down from from what is stated on the bow for draw lengh.


----------



## racinjason14 (Jun 23, 2006)

GreenMtn said:


> I have seen at least one that had maxis cams on it, no draw change on the cam. Synergy cams are more round and should have slots in the cam to change draw length. One inch up or down from from what is stated on the bow for draw lengh.


It sounds like the maxis cams, because there is no draw adjustment on them. Do you have any idea on cam timming? The bow is in great shape and I would like to shoot it if I can get the timming on the cams straight.


----------



## GreenMtn (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry not sure how they should be set. Did you try on the PSE forms, IroquoisArcher gave a link in his post. I think I remember seeing pictures there one time of how they should look.


----------



## bowjock (Jun 24, 2004)

On the Maxis HL cams, which is what you should have, you time it so that the cables are flat into the draw slots on the back of the cam. This will give you a solid wall to shoot against, and the do the creep tuning method.


----------

